# New thumbnails - AdBlock broken



## Erethzium (Apr 2, 2012)

So with the new thumbnail system in place, all the AdBlock filters I have for thumbnails are completely void.

The filters look like this:

||d.facdn.net/art/(username)/*

and it'd block thumbnails of images they upload. (easy way to filter out people that upload stuff I don't like) but after this new "thumbnail change", the thumbnails appear to be on a different server or something, and AdBlock isn't blocking them anymore. And I can't seem to block them the same way anymore.

This is what I get now when trying to block:







Before the update, there would be an additional option that looked like "d.facdn.net/art/(username)/*", but that option is no longer there.

Halp.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've only woken up to find this issue myself, and love the fact I have to be reminded about people I don't want to remember exist (So I hate a few people, who doesn't?).  [Edit]: I'd love to be able to block some people's uploads again.  In fact, it'd be nice if FA's system had a sort of natural feature for this when you add someone to your block list.


----------



## Kiru (Apr 2, 2012)

Aside from viewing thumbnails on someone's main page, this new thumbnail system completely obliterates the purpose of creating discretionary thumbnails, doing a disservice to both artists as well as viewers. Although the increased sizes are nice, some people have gone to a lot of work to make their gallery view very user-friendly, and this undermines that completely.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiru said:


> Aside from viewing thumbnails on someone's main page, this new thumbnail system completely obliterates the purpose of creating discretionary thumbnails, doing a disservice to both artists as well as viewers. Although the increased sizes are nice, some people have gone to a lot of work to make their gallery view very user-friendly, and this undermines that completely.



If you're talking about custom thumbnails, they'll be back.

Now, I don't know how the thumbnail urls are generated, so I can't really help out with he adblock thing.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 2, 2012)

Well if custom thumbnails are not working, then I'd assume the thumbnail generation...thing? isn't working either, which could explain why I'm unable to AdBlock thumbnails like I used to.

If I go to the submission page itself and try to AdBlock the image, I get the same exact AdBlock window as trying to AdBlock the thumbnail. So yeah, could be an issue with the thumbnails not working properly yet, so the thumbnails right now are just direct links to the artwork.

I also tried taking the "d.facdn.net/art/(username)/*" and changing the D to a T, that didn't work either.


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it seems they specifically changed the system so that thumbnail urls no longer correspond to the user, and only mention the individual submission ID in the url. Even if this does take only a week to fix, considering that tag filtering has been a promised feature for six years now, and the only 2 ways to filter out content have effectively been disabled, this is a pretty bad debacle, all things considered.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 2, 2012)

Custom Thumbnails seem to still be visible on the artist's page. _However, newer images uploaded with custom thumbnails I'm not at the liberty to test._ These thumbnails, as part as the new thumbnail system, are not routed from an artist's gallery(i.e. http://neercakes.furaffinity.net/crap/somefag). This has been replaced by "http://thumbnail.database.network/submissionID@possiblyathumbnailID.jpg". Sadly, blocking the "t" or "Thumbnail" database with Adblock Plus will disable _ALL_ thumbnails. 

Since all thumbnails are now being accessed straight from the database and not routed through an artist's gallery/page/domain/whatever, there is no way to distinguish between people you want to have images not displayed from those you do. This is going to make it even harder to make a system within a site which can support blocking images from other users. (As if coding problems aren't an issue enough as they were)

This seems more like a downgrade. Why fix what wasn't broken?


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 2, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Custom Thumbnails seem to still be visible on the artist's page. _However, newer images uploaded with custom thumbnails I'm not at the liberty to test._


Nope, there are images from like two years ago in my gallery that had their custom thumbnails removed.


Devious Bane said:


> This seems more like a downgrade. Why fix what wasn't broken?


Well hey, that's just what FA does. Downgrade/break the site instead of fixing it/upgrading to things people actually want. Still waiting on that supposed UI overhaul from 4 years ago.

But yeah, this sucks. Hopefully some time five years from now we'll get some kind of tag filtering system, if we're lucky. Why was this change made, anyways? I didn't see anyone asking for larger thumbnails...


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2012)

I tested adding a thumbnail to a new submission of mine last night, the system ignored it except for on my user page. So, yeah.


----------



## Rafeal (Apr 2, 2012)

Another really _stupid_ thing that this _ignoranus_ thumbnail system does is this...

_*IT EATS MY BANDWIDTH LIKE CANDY!!!!!*_

I do not have _unlimited_ bandwidth like many users.  This site _used_ to be very low bandwidth when I _wasn't_ looking directly at artwork.

[sarcasm]Thanks, guys for the _improvement_ to the system.  It is _so F-ing great_ I'll visit more often![/sarcasm]


----------



## gongon1050 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to completely agree.
The new system sucks up more resources, I can't block art by people who I don't care to see, and it takes longer to load, even on my pretty decent internet.
This is a major downgrade in terms of usability, no matter how pretty it might look.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> This seems more like a downgrade. Why fix what wasn't broken?


Good point modernizing the site to current website standards is always a bad idea.  I mean look at websites like deviantart they do something similar and why would Fa ever want to copy a successful website?


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Good point modernizing the site to current website standards is always a bad idea.  I mean look at websites like deviantart they do something similar and why would Fa ever want to copy a successful website?



If they're trying to copy DeviantArt I haven't noticed. Last I checked, that site wasn't _total_ garbage - Just the interface.


----------



## TastesLikeGreen (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy crap, I thought I was the only one who did this. I was majorly bummed out to discover that suddenly I have to put up with all the cretins I would prefer not to think about again. Someone in the update journal mentioned a blacklist user script in passing, but I haven't been able to find anything like that on Google (which treats "blacklist" and "block" as the same word for some ridiculous reason), and I don't know the first thing about user scripts, so I'm not feeling very confident about my ability to implement such a thing anyway. I don't actually mind what the thumbnails look like, as long as it doesn't interfere with my ability to hide the ones I don't like. Inkbunny and SoFurry both have built-in submission blocking now, so it's really frustrating that I had to jerry-rig a blacklist of my own using Adblock in the first place. :\


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 3, 2012)

The issue with AdBlock Plus (ABP) isn't the temporary removal of the custom thumbnails. People could use ABP to block images, thumbnails, etc from specific users because they were processed through a URL linked to their name. Suppose you not a big fan of *particular fetish*, what you could do was use ABP to block images from people who posted that material with any impact in regards to other artwork from other artists. 
The change in how thumbnails are received made this impossible, in some cases it resulted in ABP completely blocking the thumbnail database. Making an already awful to look at gallery even more awful to look at, unless you still use ABP to block thumbnails.


----------



## TastesLikeGreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's a major pain. Thanks to the new filenames on the thumbnails, unless you go and individually block _each and every thing _a person you dislike posts, it isn't going to work. I really hope there's a solution, or at the very least some kind of work-around.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2012)

Some people have been looking, I just took the easy way out and blocked the thumbnail server. The "browse" page at least can tell you the name of the submission without having to mouse over it.


----------



## TastesLikeGreen (Apr 4, 2012)

I was on the front page today and I couldn't help but notice that the filenames had changed slightly. The layout now seems to be "https://t.facdn.net/numbers@numbers-numbers.jpg#username". This means the old method works again, except this time, the adblock formula is "t.facdn.net/*username". Of course, I've run into a few new glitches with this; since the username is now at the _end _of the URL, that formula will also block any submissions by users whose names begin with the same letters as a blocked name. For example, if you blocked all the art by a user named (purely for example, I don't even know if this account exists) "Ted", it would also block users named "Teddy" or "Teddybear". I think I fixed it by putting a | after the username; "Ted|" would block Ted's art, but not Teddy's. The system still isn't perfect, and now I have to go edit all my filters, but I'm glad the possibility seems to have returned.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 5, 2012)

TastesLikeGreen said:


> I was on the front page today and I couldn't help but notice that the filenames had changed slightly. The layout now seems to be "https://t.facdn.net/numbers@numbers-numbers.jpg#username". This means the old method works again, except this time, the adblock formula is "t.facdn.net/*username". Of course, I've run into a few new glitches with this; since the username is now at the _end _of the URL, that formula will also block any submissions by users whose names begin with the same letters as a blocked name. For example, if you blocked all the art by a user named (purely for example, I don't even know if this account exists) "Ted", it would also block users named "Teddy" or "Teddybear". I think I fixed it by putting a | after the username; "Ted|" would block Ted's art, but not Teddy's. The system still isn't perfect, and now I have to go edit all my filters, but I'm glad the possibility seems to have returned.



It's not working for me.

Added "t.facdn.net/*username" filter, didn't do anything. It's literally doing nothing. The thumbnail disappears, but when I refresh, it's back again.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 5, 2012)

*t.facdn.net/*#username|

That should do the trick. Works as far as I've tested, at least.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope, still not working.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 6, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> Nope, still not working.



Could you send me a note with a link you're trying to block?


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 6, 2012)

After some more testing, I've come to the conclusion that FA thumbnails just really hate AdBlock. Trying to block ANY thumbnails, even blocking the whole URL, doesn't work. Blocking the header image works, and blocking avatars works, it's just thumbnails causing issues...


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 8, 2012)

It may vary case-by-case.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 8, 2012)

After even FURTHER testing, I've come to the conclusion that...I don't even fucking know anymore. Cerberus says the filters work fine for his Chrome AdBlock, but they don't work at all for mine, even after removing and reinstalling AdBlock. But they work fine in Firefox.

No idea what's wrong, really. This is a fresh Win7 installation on my new SSD, and a fresh Google Chrome installation. (installed 3 weeks ago just about) The only thing left to try is removing and re-installing Chrome.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh that explains it, you're using Chrome.


----------



## SwooshyCueb (Apr 26, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> After even FURTHER testing, I've come to the conclusion that...I don't even fucking know anymore. Cerberus says the filters work fine for his Chrome AdBlock, but they don't work at all for mine, even after removing and reinstalling AdBlock. But they work fine in Firefox.
> 
> No idea what's wrong, really. This is a fresh Win7 installation on my new SSD, and a fresh Google Chrome installation. (installed 3 weeks ago just about) The only thing left to try is removing and re-installing Chrome.



Which AdBlock extension are you using? Make sure you're using the same as Cerberus.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 27, 2012)

SwooshyCueb said:


> Which AdBlock extension are you using? Make sure you're using the same as Cerberus.



I did, I'm using the exact same one as him, yet nothing seems to work for the thumbnails. Even outright blocking specific thumbnails does nothing. I can block other things like the header image or avatars, but thumbnails refuse to be blocked.

Yet he says the filters work fine for him.

Really no idea what's going wrong.


----------

